# MYSQL/PHP-System fast fertig, aber da fehlt was.



## Campino (15. Feb 2006)

hi, 

also: Ich habe eine (fertige) mySql/php Anwendung (oder wie man das nennen will...), derzeit läuft sie unter xampp. Zugriff erfolgt über ein html-Frontend, mit php, also quasi wie z.B. das Forum ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine.
Dazu hab ich zwei Fragen:

a) Die Anwendung soll in der Lage sein Daten aus der mysql-Datenbank zu drucken. Ist es sinnvoll/realisierbar von php aus zu drucken (der Server läuft auf dem selben Rechner wie der Client, dass ganze ist php, weil es so am einfachsten war...) oder sollte man die Druckfunktion des Browsers nutzen? 

b) Der Rechner auf dem das ganze laufen soll, ist ein gespendetes Gerät. Vom Aussehen her von 1650, beim Hochfahren blinkte mir ein lustiges MS-DOS entgegen, dass sich durch Eingabe von win in ein Windows for Graphics 3.11 verwandelte...mit dem hab ich keine Hoffnung das zum laufen zu bringen, oder? Allerdings zeugen ein CD-Laufwerk und fehlende Slot-Platten von verschiedenen Umbauarbeiten neueren Datums, wie finde ich heraus, was genau eingebaut ist? Also jetzt ohne aufschrauben (das vorsintflutliche Gehäuse widersetzt sich bisher standhaft...), falls ihr keinen anderen Vorschlag habt, mach ich das aber...

In Hoffnung auf gute Lösungsvorschläge, 
campino


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Feb 2006)

a) machs mitm browser und css oder dynamisch pdf erzeugen

b) 386 schwierig, wenns ein 486er ist verwende ein Linux, das damit noch klarkommt (z.B. Debian)


----------



## AlArenal (16. Feb 2006)

mit der karre wirste schwer spaß bekommen. es gibt zwar einige sehr schlanke linux dristros, gerade auch für embedded rechner, aber da läuft dann in der regel auch kein ausgewachsener apache mit php und erst recht kein mysql drauf. 
ein pentium-system kostet ja nicht die welt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Intel-Pentium-PC...8762477395QQcategoryZ8076QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ilja (16. Feb 2006)

a) soweit ich weiß. unterstützt php kein drucken.... macht auch keinen sinn, da es ne serverseitige anwendung ist ^^

b) omg auf dem sperrmüll findet man noch bessere geräte...
falls es nicht mind. 686 ist mit 64MB-RAM, geh ma suchen... das kannste sonst mit php+mysql vergessen


----------



## Campino (20. Feb 2006)

AlArenal: aber nicht für nen Verein mit 200 Euro-Budget im Jahr (abzüglich Kostenb für Büromaterial) und fast nur Mitgliedern zwischen 60 und 70...

Okay, dann mach ich das Teil mal auf und guck nach...


----------



## Dukel (21. Feb 2006)

Campino hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal: aber nicht für nen Verein mit 200 Euro-Budget im Jahr (abzüglich Kostenb für Büromaterial) und fast nur Mitgliedern zwischen 60 und 70...
> 
> Okay, dann mach ich das Teil mal auf und guck nach...



Für 20Euro incl. Versand schick ich euch meinen alten Server (Ibm Netserver E30).
P166 mit 128Mb Ram und 2 + 4 Gb Scsi Hdd.
Evtl. ne größere Hdd einbauen, aber das sollte auf jeden Fall reichen.


----------



## Campino (21. Feb 2006)

Dukel: Insgesamt 200 Eus im Jahr. Mehr dürfen wir nicht verbraten und wir brauchen auch anderen Kram...


----------

